# AIRCEL mumbai unlimited internet for Rs. 98/-



## Pratul_09 (May 25, 2009)

Finally Mumbai can get unlimited WAP and GPRS for just Rs. 98/-. Just launched in Mumbai Aircel has introduced a new offer whereby any prepaid user can get unlimited internet on handset as well as PC/Laptop for only Rs 98/-. This offer is valid only on e-topup of Rs. 98/-. This offer will surely wake up Airtel MO and Idea Netsetter which are promoting their internet, even though Airtel charges Rs. 25/day and Idea charges Rs. 599/month for unlimited internet. This is hightime that the other operators also offer similar rates which will help in internet penetration in India


----------



## max_demon (May 25, 2009)

GPRS or EDGE ?


----------



## Coool (May 25, 2009)

WTF!! When will they launch in HYD?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 25, 2009)

for me its free anyway, Airtel FTW.
get download speeds of 10 KBps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

max_demon said:


> GPRS or EDGE ?


Obviously too cheap to be EDGE.

hope it comes to Bangalore. Sounds attractive.


----------



## max_demon (May 26, 2009)

good for chatting on the go


----------



## sandeepkochhar (May 26, 2009)

Not only in Mumbai. 98 voucher is valid for Delhi also and it Rockss...Cool speed and yes it is EDGE network not GPRS.


----------



## hot zubs (May 26, 2009)

z it 98/month or wat...


----------



## subhransu123 (May 26, 2009)

whet does it come in kolkata??????


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

Whoa, EDGE ? It sounds like a steal if you are allowed to access internet through PC/Laptop. Is linux supported ?


----------



## suyash_123 (May 26, 2009)

Is Aircel available in pune????


----------



## anarchist (May 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is linux supported ?


It doesnt depend on operating system. 

private operators change their gprs charges frequently. i have used airtel gprs+edge in east circle @99/- per month unlimited, when airtel was launched there. later they raised charges to 249/- per month unlimited


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 26, 2009)

Currently available in mumbai, but i'm sure it will be soon launched in pune. Airtel MO is the costliest of the lot with Rs. 750/month for unlimited internet. Other operators charge based on 10 paise/10 kb which is 10 Rs./MB. Aircel is also giving free games and other downloads with this offer.


----------



## hot zubs (May 26, 2009)

Pratul_09 said:


> Currently available in mumbai, but i'm sure it will be soon launched in pune. Airtel MO is the costliest of the lot with Rs. 750/month for unlimited internet. Other operators charge based on 10 paise/10 kb which is 10 Rs./MB. Aircel is also giving free games and other downloads with this offer.



oh 750/month for airtel MO!!!
at bangalore v get 99/weak der r no monthly packs...


----------



## din (May 26, 2009)

Aircel Kerala has similar scheme ? Or this is only for Mumbai ?

Meantime, Airtel MO (internet on mobile plus pc) Rs.125 per month (we have to pay Rs.1500 for 1 yr in advance) in Kerala and that is EDGE.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 27, 2009)

^you are lucky guys, here in west bengal MO IS Rs.999pm., Rs.35/day , they just looting here


----------



## Coool (May 27, 2009)

999pm & 35/day?? That's tooo much


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 27, 2009)

In West bengal you can get cheap GPRS thru Reliance Smart GSM, which charges approx Rs. 10/day. Don't know of the other operators. Airtel is big bully and uses arm flexing tactics with its customers, which will only affect airtel in the end.


----------



## george101 (May 27, 2009)

din said:


> Aircel Kerala has similar scheme ? Or this is only for Mumbai ?
> 
> Meantime, Airtel MO (internet on mobile plus pc) Rs.125 per month (we have to pay Rs.1500 for 1 yr in advance) in Kerala and that is EDGE.



as far as i knw airtel has edge in cochin only


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2009)

Guys stay on topic.
Can anyone confirm is the net GPRS or WAP? The one which is for 98/month.

I am thinking of getting this one. I need to verify whether this is GPRS or WAP since I need this card only for using Internet. Aircel site does not give clear idea neither other forums.


----------



## Tech$oft (May 27, 2009)

Yup which one is the unlimited and pc gprs plan!!!


----------



## ThinkFree (May 27, 2009)

Must be a limited period offer. There network won't be able to bear that much load. Services already pathetic in Delhi, so expected to get worse if they keep on providing such lucrative offers.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 27, 2009)

yeps........these r just introduction offers.......!!! they'll soon start charging more !!!
but very gud till its 98/month....!!!
Btw, im getting it free but cant connect to pc....i dont need too...!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 27, 2009)

has anyone tried using aircel howz the signal everywhere?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 28, 2009)

This is only an introductory offer, so if you think you're going to have this forever, then don't bother changing to aircel, BTW, there network is sad, always interconnection issues with other networks, conjested interconnections, always busy.


----------



## amitava82 (May 28, 2009)

You get unlimited grps (EDGE connection) from Vodafone for Rs.98 in Kolkata. Been using since last 2 months. Works for basic browsing. It works on proxy, so any internet based application on phone won't work other than browser.


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 28, 2009)

Both GPRS & WAP are unlimited for Rs. 98/-. Their site is not updated, so no details of the plan. Just call customer care at 121 and ask for unlimted GPRS/WAP of 30 days for e-topup of Rs 98/-, and will get the reply and the settings for GPRS.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (May 28, 2009)

Guys!!! I wanted to know the dial up settings for connecting my phone as a modem to surf net on PC. The settings I got over air are working fine for WAP.

So I called up their customer care (which is pathetic at the best). They told me the settings as :-

User name:- Blank
Password:- Blank

Dialing no:- *99***1#

Using these settings I am able to dial the no and it proceeds to Verifying user name and password and finally to registering your PC to internet. After trying to register for about a minute Windows throws up Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated."

WTH!! Upon googling I gotta know that this may be because of incorrect username and password.

Can anybody who is using Aircel PC Internet help me with the settings.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (May 28, 2009)

CC guy confirmed that 98/- month voucher is valid for both WAP and PC Internet


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 28, 2009)

TAKE THAT AIRTEL... U AND UR CRAPPY 10PS/30KB or something...


----------



## sandeepkochhar (May 28, 2009)

I was asking about Aircel. Yeh Airtel kahaan se aa gaya???


----------



## Coool (May 28, 2009)

Its here in andhra pradesh too
*www.aircel.com/VAS/Andhra-Pradesh/gprs_aircel_thrills.asp

I think its only for browsing...And its just a limited period offer...Donno when will they remove this service after i buy their SIM...Better I stick to airtel..


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2009)

@sandeepkochhar - Thanks for the info. I am mostly going for Aircel. Doesn't matter if they change in coming times. Rs.98 for EDGE is too lucrative.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 28, 2009)

^But what if you can't use it for 80% of the time? There network is not good enough.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 28, 2009)

yes, this offer is unbelievable


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 28, 2009)

anyway we can complain about the mis(rather free)use of airtel gprs by many of its customers  although airtel deserves it.the thing that bothers me is that it is hurting broadband penetration as many now have what they need(orkut,google) for free
many of my friends dont want a broadband connection coz airtel's free gprs works great for them


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2009)

I think it's just a limited period offer. When they will get enough consumers they will just hike the price.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 29, 2009)

^As soon as they find that the number of edge users has reached the limit that they are unable to service voice calls, they will increase the charges.


----------



## pikachu (May 29, 2009)

Airtel MO 30ps/50kb here


----------



## agnels (May 30, 2009)

Idea in Goa @ Rs. 30/day or Rs. 900/Month for an EDGE connection but very low speeds about 5KBps. In UK its 50 pence/day (approx. Rs. 35/day) for a 500 MB/day limit 3G connection......Mumbaikars u r really lucky ....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 30, 2009)

I would gladly pay 700rs if airtel services and net were upto par.. I guess aircel is what I Might go for..


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 30, 2009)

sandeepkochhar said:


> Guys!!! I wanted to know the dial up settings for connecting my phone as a modem to surf net on PC. The settings I got over air are working fine for WAP.
> 
> So I called up their customer care (which is pathetic at the best). They told me the settings as :-
> 
> ...




Even though i have not dialled their GPRS (me on Airtel GRPS MO). I think their settings are pretty much same as Airtel GPRS settings. Once you have installed the drivers of the modem and initialized it, just go to network connections and click on the left top side to select 'create new connection' and then select next and 'connect to internet' and select 'Set up connection manually' --> next and 'connect using dial-up' --> next. Put isp as AIRCEL ---> next and put Ph no. as *99#, remember not to put anything in username, password & confirm password and select make this default connection & shortcut to desktop ---> Finish. Now goto network connections and right click on AIRCEL and select properties click configure and select highest maximum bps and select the three boxes of hardware features, click options tab and deselect prompt username. phone no & password. click on security tab and see whether typical settings with allow unsecured password is selected. Now click on networking tab and click settings and select the three options, double click on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and put DNS of open DNS as 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220. Now click OK and dial using the connection. This will work fine

Incase you faced again  Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated error then goto desktop and right click on my computer and select manage. Then select device manager and select the modem. expand it to see the modem. then just double click on it and select Advanced and put this in extra initialization commands 
AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP", "aircelgprs"
and select ok


----------



## iChaitanya (May 31, 2009)

Whoa!! UL EDGE for 98 INR per month?

Airtel MO costs 25 INR per day for UL access here.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2009)

Any idea about actual speed you guys are getting with aircel ?


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Pratul for your help. But there is an easier way around to connect.

I am replying this to you using Aircel GPRS on my laptop. I used Motorola Phone Tools MPT and apn was aircelgprs. I didn't even need to put any dialing number. Just made connection using MPT and it connected. The speed is slow but at least it is working. I'll update more on it later 

Gist is connect using your mobile's PC suite and not Windows internet connection wizard and you will easily get connected free of cost both on PC and mobile. (After you recharge with Rs 98)


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jun 1, 2009)

Actual speed varies between 8 Kb/s - 15 Kb/s during the day time and around 6 Kb/s - 8 Kb/s in the peak evening time. It also depends how far you are from the nearest tower. Mine is half a Kilometer, so good.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ thanks for the update


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jun 2, 2009)

In order to get more speed some tweaking is to be done with windows. Goto desktop, right click on 'My computer' and select 'Manage' and then click on 'Device Manager' and then select 'Ports'. Expand it to identify the communication port of your modem and double click on it, then goto port settings and move the 'bits per second' to the highest possible and select 'Flow control' to 'Hardware' and select OK to close it. Do this for all the possible COM ports of your modem. Also check whether the same is done for 'Modems' under the tab 'Modem' and 'Maximum Port speed'.


----------



## tejass (Jun 6, 2009)

he** when its gonna come in nasik!!!


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 6, 2009)

I too have taken the card , they told me it is a gprs/edge plan for 98rs , u have to take a separate voucher for internet !!!, I haven't buyed that , so will reply about the speed as i use the internet !!!


----------



## cool_navjot (Jul 5, 2009)

I got Peak speed around 27 kB/s  and avg 15-16 kB/s in Delhi much better than Airtel and Idea.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, IS this available yet in Bangalore ?


----------



## anarchist (Jul 6, 2009)

now posting through aircel gprs. presently i am in J&K, here it is having speed ~32kbps (4KB/s). sometimes it is connecting & sometimes it gives error. the access point i am using is 
*aircelweb*


----------



## bravo007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Want to access internet on pc through mobile as modem
Which are the other good plans available in mumbai apart from aircell???
With there charges and speed


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jul 7, 2009)

bravo007 said:


> Want to access internet on pc through mobile as modem
> Which are the other good plans available in mumbai apart from aircell???
> With there charges and speed



i also want to know


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> anyway we can complain about the mis(rather free)use of airtel gprs by many of its customers  although airtel deserves it.the thing that bothers me is that it is hurting broadband penetration as many now have what they need(orkut,google) for free
> many of my friends dont want a broadband connection coz airtel's free gprs works great for them


Didn't notice this post but its one of the MOST BS THINGS I HAVE EVER HEARD.

You mean to say everybody should be forced into buying broadband even if whatever they use currently is enough for all their needs ? What kind of logic is that ? Let people use Airtel hacked-freenet if they want to. What's your problem ?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mumbai has quite a few service providers for (E)GPRS/EVDO viz.,
Airtel Rs 25/day for Prepaid and Rs 700/mth for Postpaid
Idea Rs 20/day for Prepaid and similar to Airtel for Postpaid
MTNL Rs 400/mth for Postpaid and 10ps/10kb for prepaid
Vodafone Rs 500/500MB for Prepaid or 5ps/10kb

Besides there are other options from Reliance, Virgin, Tata etc
check their respective home pages for details


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Didn't notice this post but its one of the MOST BS THINGS I HAVE EVER HEARD.
> 
> You mean to say everybody should be forced into buying broadband even if whatever they use currently is enough for all their needs ? What kind of logic is that ? Let people use Airtel hacked-freenet if they want to. What's your problem ?



I think he is a cybercafe owner or may be works for some broadband company
in sales department


----------



## prakash.gourav (Jul 12, 2009)

well i am using rs 98 voucher to connect to internet thru my lappy...

speed is better than airtel mobile office so far.
downloading speed averages at 15 kbps at night through orbit downloader..


----------



## kool (Jul 12, 2009)

* in PATNA also its Rs.98 for unlimited........ But i've already recharged my Reliance SMART for Rs.303 unlimited. Can anybody tell me AIRCEL launched this offer for how long period???*


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 12, 2009)

Its a limited period offer, once they are famous enough in mumbai they are going to revoke this, besides their network is so pathetic as of now that by the time the network settles down this service will be long gone.


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its just a strategy to capture market since they are late comers 
am sure once they get hold of the market they are gonna s**k money like crazymen!!


----------



## angie (Jul 13, 2009)

well lets hope, this will start a war b/w operators...
die airtel die..!!


----------



## prabhakar97 (Jul 15, 2009)

In Patna they're giving unlimited EDGE for PC for Rs.98. But the network is crap!!!! 80% of the time you can't connect. The G/E signal is unavailable 60% of the time. And once you're connected and start to surf, don't be happy cuz anytime the connection may become dormant after 5-10 mins. of use i.e. although it will remain connected but no data will be sent or received so no sites will open.


----------



## Coool (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry for bumping old thread...
I'm getting 30kbpsD) download speed and it even touches 40 sometimes...
Aircel rockzzzzz


----------



## hot zubs (Nov 12, 2009)

Coool said:


> sorry for bumping old thread...
> I'm getting 30kbpsD) download speed and it even touches 40 sometimes...
> Aircel rockzzzzz



whr r u from dude....


----------



## Coool (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ hyderabad..


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

^Approximately Same Speeds in Delhi
30-35 kbps download


----------



## Coool (Nov 12, 2009)

^ power of 97 rupees


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^Approximately Same Speeds in Delhi
> 30-35 kbps download



Is it 30-35kbps ie 4.-4.5 KBps or 30-35 KBps


----------



## Coool (Nov 13, 2009)

screen shot:
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/9359/screenshot0060.jpg


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> screen shot:
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/9359/screenshot0060.jpg



OMG  Movie??? or Songs ???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> screen shot:
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/9359/screenshot0060.jpg




good.... wt is the speed if i use with my SE K810I?its a 3G handset and supports EDGE/GPRS...


----------



## Coool (Nov 13, 2009)

^ songs dude... movie yet to release...will download movie also after the release
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gopi_vbboy said:


> good.... wt is the speed if i use with my SE K810I?its a 3G handset and supports EDGE/GPRS...



its hard to guess as it depends on network in your area..just buy aircel SIM with 1 rupee and recharge with 97..chk it out..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

@Coool - Where are you located? I get that much speed only on Airtel Mobile Office which has now removed all their UL GPRS plans


----------



## Coool (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ I'm from hyderabad...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ songs dude... movie yet to release...will download movie also after the release
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


well ya even i saw near langer house some one selling sim for rs10/- with rs27/- talktime...wanted to buy but stock over,,,one more i already have airtel,bsnl....again changin no is prob


----------



## panacea_amc (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> screen shot:
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/9359/screenshot0060.jpg



This is kBps, not KBps. 
by rule, KBps = kBps/8 if i am nt wrong 
how much time it took u to download this 53 MB file?


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 13, 2009)

No, the factor of 8 is the difference between kbps and kBps... Small b refers to bits and capital B refers to bytes...

Arun


----------



## krates (Nov 13, 2009)

wow dude you are getting such great speeds..

I get around *3-4kbps download speed*

But the offer is still very good for basic use


----------



## Coool (Nov 13, 2009)

panacea_amc said:


> how much time it took u to download this 53 MB file?



around 30mins i think..


----------



## panacea_amc (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> around 30mins i think..



congrats then!
my aircel gives 4KBPS speed. 
bailgari!


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

Coool said:


> screen shot:
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/9359/screenshot0060.jpg




OMG! That's great. I think you are getting EDGE enabled service so the speed is just too great for a gsm network


----------



## Coool (Nov 14, 2009)

who need 3G when I'm getting this speed...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 14, 2009)

Coool said:


> who need 3G when I'm getting this speed...



noob ga... 3g speed goes upto 384KBps...dont compare with this gprs...


----------



## Coool (Nov 14, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> noob ga... 3g speed goes upto 384KBps...dont compare with this gprs...



maku thelusu anna..just kiddin..


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Nov 16, 2009)

Speed rocks in night......u can get a 5mb song in 40 min in daytime n 10 -15 min approx in night...Surfing is good over text based sites like forums.....very best for chatting purpose..But Aircel really sucks over the services....my balance even got deducted even after activating net voucher.....waiting for my result on complaining...I am just using for net only.....totally dependable over area n network


----------



## CA50 (Nov 16, 2009)

aircel rocks, i am using it 2 surf net and also to dwnld.
Speed is grt 5mb song takes abt 10-15min during day. Using DAP in pc to get around 20kbps.
AIRCEL ROCKS


----------



## hot zubs (Nov 16, 2009)

z der anyone hu z using dis plan in Bangalore can u plz let me know d speed of it here...


----------



## Coool (Dec 2, 2009)

lolzzzz! aircel is giving 40rs worth balance with 97rs internet...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2009)

hot zubs said:


> z der anyone hu z using dis plan in Bangalore can u plz let me know d speed of it here...


good enough for mobile use.
as long as tower is not crowded and is close enough you can get really good speeds.


----------



## Supermaaz (Dec 2, 2009)

:O hows the speed?


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good enough for mobile use.
> as long as tower is not crowded and is close enough you can get really good speeds.



wats d speed u getting in ur comp dude...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey to all users: dont use aircel pocket internet.....most pathetic...
i used it twice & disappointed...sites were opening slowly & maximum sites were showing Gateway  Error...

And the worst part is the customer care support they never pick our phon calls (always in queue) but luckily  i got one after 35mins on hold,.....

best pocket internet is Airtel...Mobile Office...@25rs per day but unlimited...i download 
100mb albums in my cell phone thru airtel (downloading speed was 15kbps)


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 2, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey to all users: dont use aircel pocket internet.....most pathetic...
> i used it twice & disappointed...sites were opening slowly & maximum sites were showing Gateway  Error...
> 
> And the worst part is the customer care support they never pick our phon calls (always in queue) but luckily  i got one after 35mins on hold,.....
> ...




whr r u from dude...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

hot zubs said:


> whr r u from dude...



Mumbai


----------



## CA50 (Dec 2, 2009)

hi fnds using aircel pocket internet in pc n cell phone. Got a strange prob, net automatically gets dis-connected after say 2-3 min of browsing, really irritating. Have you got any solutions


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2009)

hot zubs said:


> wats d speed u getting in ur comp dude...


Never tried. About that I can comment only next year when I get my laptop.

But the speed is enough for browsing I can assure you that.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try Idea i get 10 kBps throughout U.P


----------

